
Ask HN: Are Microsoft certifications worth much? - frequentnapper
Been in the field for 10+ years as dev - never had any need for certifications. Just wondering though if I am missing out on any opportunities and it&#x27;d be worth it to get some Azure certifications.
======
NotSammyHagar
You should give more info, are you in the us? If you are working as a dev then
in my experience certification is not worth much. If you are working in a way
that has a very particular work area (the old days, novell netware engineer)
then it mattered.

